# US Audiolist Offers an Inexpensive Alternative to Buy and Sell Used AV Gear



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Home Theater Shack is proud to welcome US Audiolist as a new sponsor. This newly launched AV site is designed to be the Internet’s most affordable place to buy and sell used AV gear. Its founder, Massachusetts native John Nguyen, is a passionate AV fanatic that’s been an audiophile for more than 20 years. Finding financial frustration with currently available middleman sites, Nguyen decided to create US Audiolist.

“Selling fees associated with typical secondhand audio sites have gotten to be very expensive,” explains Nguyen. “So I’ve created a place where U.S.-based AV fans can sell their used gear for a much more reasonable price.”

Nguyen says the site is his way of giving back to the greater audio video community.

US Audiolist offers users two ways to sell gear. The first is through a 30-day classified ad. Using this method, sellers pay a flat $2 listing fee (which grants the ability to upload eight pictures) in addition to a 1-percent transaction fee based on the listing price. This transaction fee tops out at $129, meaning the successful sale of gear posted for more than $12,900 will only be charged $129. 

Let’s say, for example, you’d like to list an old Blu-ray player for $40. You simply upload photos, write a description, and pay a flat $2 listing fee. If your player sells, you’ll owe an additional 40-cents, making for a grand total of $2.40 in site fees. 

Classified ads are also available for videogame and movie sales, however these items only carry a $1 listing fee and are designed to last for a 60-day period. All sales are charged with an additional 1-percent sellers fee.

The second method of sale is auction based. Using this method, a seller pays either a $2 or $4 fee for a 5,7, or 10-day auction (16 pictures included), with the more expensive option allowing the auction to be listed in the site’s “Featured Auctions” section. An end of auction seller's fee is also 1-percent of the total selling price, with a maximum charge of $129.










_ US Audiolist’s website is clean and easy to navigate
_​

In both scenarios, the seller specifies shipping fees and adds them to the total amount requested, payable via Paypal. In fact, all financial transactions are handled through Paypal on the site, and Nguyen is quick to stress that US Audiolist will intervene and provide guidance to any buyers or sellers that feel a transaction is unfair.

US Audiolist is in its infancy, despite undergoing nearly a year of development, having officially launched mid-November 2016. To celebrate its launch, the company is offering a nifty promotion through March 31, 2017. During this period, the site is waiving all listing fees, making listing an item 100-percent free.


Like anything new, US Audiolist is eagerly looking for customers in order to prove its worth. The site, itself, is well designed, easy to navigate, and sports a super clean look. So, if you have any AV gear (or perhaps a stack of movies or CDs) that you’re looking to sell, head over the usaudiolist.com and open an account. It only takes a few minutes to get registered and begin the process of selling! 

Home Theater Shack has a new forum section dedicated to US Audiolist (available here). If you have any questions or comments, feel free to go there and start a discussion.


_Image Credits: US Audiolist_


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Welcome, Audiolist! Here's wishing you well in getting off to a good start


----------



## US AudioList (Dec 22, 2016)

Thank you very much, Lumen. I hope so, too :grin2:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The site is gaining some decent listings... if you haven't given it a look, do so! ;-)


----------



## US AudioList (Dec 22, 2016)

Listing is free now until 8/31.


----------

